

Why Does Twitter's Business Model Matter to You? - tonystubblebine
http://radar.oreilly.com/2008/11/why-does-twitters-business-mod.html

======
tonystubblebine
People pretend that there's a rational reason that Twitter's model matters to
them. One good reason they give is that they might want to build a business on
top of the Twitter API and they need an assurance that the company will
survive.

I'm pretty sure, though, that most people who post about the "need" for
Twitter to have revenue are are actually driven by emotion. Jumping on Twitter
is a chance to pretend you're smarter than them. We went through this same
cycle with Twitter and their architecture problems.

I'd like to get past that, because tackling the "need" for a Twitter business
model is actually kind of interesting. What would you do in their situation? I
think they have runway and probably enough support for another round of
funding?

------
pjhyett
I imagine it's the incredulity over a company being continually financed
without a revenue model.

------
grahamr
As an entrepreneur, I strongly want to believe that something which many
people find useful or even depend on can find a viable business model.

I think this helps explain the obsession over Twitter and Facebook
monetization within tech circles.

